# Nececidad de un pre para mis amplificadores



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2011)

A menudo sucede que muchos aficionados, buscan un esquema para uso personal en su casa y tras elegir un proyecto y evacuar todas las dudas concernientes al mimso, encuentran alguno problemas al conectarlos a sus fuentes de sonido, porque se dan cuenta que no suena como esperaban causando desilución, enojo etc.

Lo que sigue intenta ser una peueña guia para no morir en el intento y lograr que nuestros proyectos nos den la satisfacción esperada.

Mas alla que el amplificador sea transistorizado o con un CI la problematica es la misma.

Que debo saber de mi amplificador para conectarle la fuente de sonido?

por un lado la impedancia de entrada y por otro la sensibilidad

Que es la sensibilidd de un amplificador?

La sensibilidad de un amplificador es la maxima señal admisble en la entrada del amplificador para entregar la potencia especificada

Todo amplificador tien intrinsecamente una ganancia de tensión, que ocurre si la salida de mi fuente de sonido es diferenta a la que mi amplificador necesita?

Tendriamos 3 situacioens básicas, 
1 Es menor
2_Es igual
3_Es mayor

Veamos cada caso

1_ Es menor

Sila señal de mi fuene de sonido es inferior a la sensibilidad del amplificdor no podra entregar toda la potencia

2_Es igual

Es la condición ideal, no tendremos ningún tipo de problemas y obtendremos la máxima potencia prevista

3_Es mayor

Aqui es donde empiezan los problema graves, cuanto mayor sea la diferencia mayor seran lo problems que nos puede causar

Esta situación es rara, porque por momentos se escucha bien y por momentos suena feo y se siente un ruido en los parlantes

Que sucede en realidad?

Ese feo sonido y ese golpe de los parlantes se lo conoce como distorción por recorte

Que sucede en en el equipo?

Echemos un vistazo al equipo

Digimos que la sensiblidad es la máxima tensión admisible para que entregue la potencia nominal.

Si es la maxima nos esta indicando que no puede ser mayor

Sucede que si un amplificador tiene una sensibildad de 500mV para entregar determindad potencia, es porque esos 500mV por la ganancia del amplificador dara la amplitud de la señal que se entregara a los parlantes

Y cuanto puede crecer esa señal? y no puede superar el nivel de la fuente menos unos 2V o un poquito más por las caidas en la juntura

y porque no puede ir más?

porqe se acabo la tensión de alimentación

que sucede si en el caso mencionado le meto 1V?

Dijimos que 500mV era la sensibilidad y se le pongo el doble en la salida querra amplificarse al doble y la sñal tomar la forma para el doble de exusrsión pero recortada a la mitad

Durante el tiempo que dura el recorte, en la salida hay tensión continua y el cono del parlante se desplaza al máximo, por eso a cada repetición sobre todo a bja precuencia suena coo un golpe seco.

En esta condición la corriente aumenta, al no haber desplazamieanto desaparece momentaneamente la impedancia para quedar solo la resistencia electrica que es menor que la impedancia, situación por lo cual la corriente aumenta y al estar el cono inmobilizado es como si estuviera en cortocircuito, esta situación es peligrosa tanto para ls parlantes como para el propio amplificador, 

Por un lado el parlane puede dañarse ya sea sin quemarse o incluso  por la combinación del máximo elongamiento hace que se dañe el soporte de la bobina, aparte de subrie una recalentada situación por la cual incluso puede quemarse

Otro tanto le pasa  a la etapa de salida entra a trabajar en una situción no prevista en el diseño y a cirucular corriene muy superiores, con lo cual se producira una elevación de la temperaratura y si no se detiene el proces se comenzara a embalar, a mayor poencia mayor peligro








Un ejemplo de recorte de señal sinusoidal como se ve en oscilospio

en este caso el recorte es leve, pero no deseable de ningún modo en esas partes planas aparece todo el tiempo qu dura tensión continua en la salida






Aca se puede observar un poco mejor qe es lo que sucede con lo mencionado más arriba






Ahora visto con una señal de audio, y lo que se muestra es un recorte leve, imagine el lector que pasa si la señal aumenta en su amplitu al doble donde cortaria? si dan cuenta donde corta prácticamente tendiiamos continua demasiaod tiempo en la salida

En breve un conjunto de soluciones para evitar que esto pase seún distintos casos


----------



## electronet (Nov 19, 2011)

Gracias por este aporte,desde hace muchos años me dedico a construir amplificadores de sonido y en muchos casos se me presentaba este problema con el ruido en los parlantes y como no manejaba la teoría
del por que el ruido en los parlantes, minimizaba el problema colocándole una resistencia para limitar el exceso de señal en la entrada del amplificador,con esto mejoraba pero no solucionaba del todo el problema.


----------



## guillegm (Nov 19, 2011)

Gracias por el post, puede ser muy útil. 


pandacba dijo:


> En breve un conjunto de soluciones para evitar que esto pase seún distintos casos


Espero con muchas ganas (y necesidad) estas soluciones, porque es un problema muy frecuente y, al menos para mi, de solución problemàtica.

Muchas gracias


----------



## foro666 (Nov 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias, muy buena explicación.


----------

